# Sexing jewels



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi i got 2 jewels from my LPS a few weeks back. Does anyone know why 1 of them has 1 black spot on it and the other has 3? How do i upload pics to this site as i have just joined..... thanks to all in advance


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How to upload pictures --> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=255437

Jewel Cichlids are actually a West African cichlid, not a Malawian, so hopefully a moderator will come along and move it to the correct folder, so that you that can receive the best advice.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ah ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Redtail987 said:


> Hi i got 2 jewels from my LPS a few weeks back. Does anyone know why 1 of them has 1 black spot on it and the other has 3?


On a lot of cichlids, markings may or may not be expressed dependant on mood/status ect. Doesn't necessarily mean anything.
But based on the 2 pictures you have posted......both are showing all 3 spots at the time the picture was taken.
Jewels can be sexed based on body shape. Can be very difficult some times from a picture, unless it is a perfect side shot.
1st picture, pretty sure is a male.
2nd picture leaning towards female, but not certain.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok thanks. The fish in the 2nd picture seems to chase the other around a little but there is no bullying between them nor fighting


----------

